# Compressing .MOV file



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

Hi,
Just wondering what is the best way and which software to use to compress a .MOV file. My friend made a video about 7 min long in Adobe After Effects and exported it as a .MOV. The file is about 6 gb. He really just wants to at least be able to fit it on a DVD. But shouldn't you be able to compress such a short video to a fraction of this size while keeping a decent quality?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

zigzagry said:


> Any help would be appreciated.


Compression is a bit of a Black Art. Your friend can use QT to do some compression - the smaller the file size, the less quality. There are also various apps that will compress better than QT but tell him to practice using QT first.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Commercial software such as Cleaner and Sorenson Squeeze do good jobs and offer you various compression options. 
It's hard to know why the video is so big (what format/size did he use?). 
He should play with a few codecs available and see what he feels is the best compromise. At worst, tell him to use .DV (but keep an uncompressed version).


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

apple compressor does a good job also.


----------

